# Feeling Fine in 2009!



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Like AzKittie74 & Da Weiner I really haven't spent much time at HF since last season, so I'll reintroduce myself too! 
Hi I am ScreamingScarecrow, one of the lurking lunatics at ScreamingScarecrowStudios (I may even get my website up and running this year! Yah, said that last year too!) 
We've been hauting in various forms for years! Love Halloween and love this Forum! 
We went all out in 2007 and I sprained my haunting bone so in 2008 we scaled down to a simple Haunted Stairs display - but this year the itch is setting in something fierce and I feel a full blown haunting creeping in! 
Something Wicked This Way Comes :smilevil:!!
We want to resurrect our Huanted House from 2007! New Plans include a haunted-harvest corn field with maruading scrawcrows and a dungeon torture chamber plus we'll add many more yards to our maze! 
See ya all around more often!!:jol:


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome back to the party!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Goodto see you back. Just in time for more Halloween ideas.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I remember the avatar, as well as the picture it came from, always been a fav. Welcome...back.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome back!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome back, SS!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome back SS!!!!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome back !!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad to see you back, SS!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks all, Glad to be back!
Shall we make up some more caroles Spooky1?


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

glad to meet you


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

welcome back ss!!! cant wait to see what you come up with this year! I wish i could do what you did in 07 but meh mom says that cops may get involved if i did something like that... maybe ill talk to my aunt because she is in the fire department where i live and a few years ago we had this little "haunted biketrail" thing and it was pretty sweet... i think they stopped it because of money XD but regardless ill talk to her and see if we can get it running! anyway... how did i just change the subject? haha welcome back SS


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> Thanks all, Glad to be back!
> Shall we make up some more carols Spooky1?


Perhaps we can (de)compose one or two more this year.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

We are going to need to see some ID. LOL


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome back!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

DeathTouch said:


> We are going to need to see some ID. LOL


lol! 
Hmmm - let's see what have I gots in me pockets?
nope, no ID just straw!


----------

